# dell XPS 15



## pritamk (Apr 1, 2011)

hey guys 
i wanted to know how gaming performance of dell XPS 15 with sandy bridge processors and nvidia 540 m is.
i want to play games like COD 6, Crysis, medal of honour 2010, NFS, Just cause etc with good graphics 
can these laptops handle it without compromising frame rates, resolutions etc 
plz help



pritamk said:


> hey guys
> i wanted to know how gaming performance of dell XPS 15 with sandy bridge processors and nvidia 540 m is.
> i want to play games like COD 6, Crysis, medal of honour 2010, NFS, Just cause etc with good graphics
> can these laptops handle it without compromising frame rates, resolutions etc
> plz help


i wanted to buy a desktop with sandy bridge procy and ati 6950 1 gb. but for portability i m going for laptop 
so plz tell me what would be differnce between gaming performance of the two system. i know desktop will perform better but want to know whether i shoul stic to desktop or can go for laptop
plz help


----------



## reddead (Apr 1, 2011)

if gaming is ur 1st priority.....just get a desktop bcoz u cant change gpu in a laptop.....


----------



## pritamk (Apr 1, 2011)

yes i know but i wont be changing my gpu anytime soon once i buyt it
so i want to know what will i miss if i buy that laptop


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 1, 2011)

^^ GT-540M is not a good GPU. You won't enjoy demanding games in high settings.

Mention your budget here & I will recommend you the best gaming laptop in your budget.


----------



## pritamk (Apr 4, 2011)

my budget is 60 k max


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ Could you wait for a month or so as we're yet to see what other brands launch in terms of GPU power.


----------



## pritamk (Apr 6, 2011)

will the 2 Gb of nvidia 540m  be enough ?


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ Not a good GPU IMO.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 7, 2011)

Played all the above games you've mentioned on my Dell XPS 15 with i7-740m and 2GB GT435m. They ran pretty smooth.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 7, 2011)

^^ The GT-435M is a better card than the GT-540M. Don't get fooled by the larger number.


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ Not a good GPU IMO.


hmm I don't think so. This thing is on-par with HD 5650 which will run most games on mid. And you don't really get any better GPU than this sub-60k.



pauldmps said:


> ^^ The GT-435M is a better card than the GT-540M. Don't get fooled by the larger number.


Both perform exactly the same afaik. Exactly.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 7, 2011)

ico said:


> And you don't really get any better GPU than this sub-60k.



The Lenovo Y570 will have GT-555M & should be priced under 60k.

And Sony has launched its Vaio CB VPCCB15FG with HD6630M at 55k. I know it is a very little improvement over the HD5650.


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> The Lenovo Y570 will have GT-555M & should be priced under 60k.


GT 555M and sub-60k is a very big ask, honestly.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 7, 2011)

Just ordered the New XPS 15. Cost me 54k.


----------



## Faun (Apr 7, 2011)

dreamcatcher said:


> Just ordered the New XPS 15. Cost me 54k.



config link please.


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2011)

Faun said:


> config link please.


Dell XPS 15 Laptop Details | Dell India


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 7, 2011)

ico said:


> hmm I don't think so. This thing is on-par with HD 5650 which will run most games on mid. And you don't really get any better GPU than this sub-60k.


Its slightly faster than the HD5730M which was an OC'ed HD5650 and.
Its a higher clocked GT435M with optional GDDR5 memory (which, if used, makes a significant difference in tye framerate)

It will allow you to max out most games in 1366x768 res except for Crysis/Metro and similar ones.

If the Lenovo Y570 does indeed have a GT555M or a GT550M (which is a further OC'ed GT540M), then it would be the most powerful GPU in a mainstream notebook in india.
I might just buy it when when college starts

@pauldmps - the HD6630 will be ever so slightly faster then the HD5650 on a VAIO but if compared to the other HD5650's (sony downclocks theirs), it'll be equally well performing.


----------



## amit3987 (Apr 7, 2011)

dreamcatcher said:


> Just ordered the New XPS 15. Cost me 54k.



Your configuration?


----------



## kaz (Oct 9, 2011)

i couldnt bring down my c: drive below 245gb .  can any one tell me what should i do? i tried through 'cmd' and windows disk management.

i cant play nfs most wanted in full screen even when the display is set to 1200x768..though i don't  have any problem in shift-2

i also tried to copy all my files from my pc through ethernet cable(rj45) but m unable to do so despite both are connected at home network. While trying to play on lan it showed me the server created on 1system but it couldn't  connect to that server.
even i couldnt share my net connection through this lan connection.

m troubled..


----------

